# small dehumidifiers



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I do something similiar when I heat honey up before extracting.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*yes, I have used one*

It worked GREAT! I have a friend who also uses one in his honey house & likes to have a fan blowing at the same time to dry out the supers even faster. I hope that helps! -Danno


----------

